# Are you afraid of spiders?



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

I just started a new job, and I will be stocking fruits. 
I learned there was a banana spider (thankfully dead)
and one tarantula that was in the fruit shipments.

I can kill spiders but that frightens me,
so I decided to make this poll.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 19, 2017)

The question should be: who isn't scared of spiders


----------



## vel (Jun 19, 2017)

yes, people try to tell me they are helpful but i'm really ****ing scared of them


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

ikeafanboy said:


> The question should be: who isn't scared of spiders


Ugh im the designated spider killer lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



vel said:


> yes, people try to tell me they are helpful but i'm really ****ing scared of them



tbh if theyre not near me i ignore them for that reason


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes. 150% yes.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 19, 2017)

Jumping spiders and crab spiders are adorable. Also the black velvet spider.  I like letting jumpers crawl on me, they're pretty friendly.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 19, 2017)

As long as it's not those camel spiders; spiders are my friends. I really, really like tarantulas. They do make me nervous because of their defense mechanism (they shoot off stinging butt hairs). 

Of course venomous spiders are spooky. I don't wanna be killed by those.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

I clicked for both yes and only if they're near me because it depends on the spider. Like I love jumping spiders but if they jump on me they will do me a frighten. I could care less about daddy long legs, I will pick them up and move them if they're in inconvenient places. If there's a huge spider somewhere a huge spider should not be I usually get my boyfriend to transport it, and if he's not near the spider will sadly get killed because those are the two options. Also I have shadow spiders around me almost all of the time so they've desensitized me a bit...


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 19, 2017)

the spiders i dislike the most are these white/colorless spiders that live in the oak trees, because somehow they get in my car and while i'm driving down the road from time to time one drops down on a thread from the car ceiling down towards my face or my lap when i'm in the middle of moving traffiic, crikey!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> the spiders i dislike the most are these white/colorless spiders that live in the oak trees, because somehow they get in my car and while i'm driving down the road from time to time one drops down on a thread from the car ceiling down towards my face or my lap when i'm in the middle of moving traffiic, crikey!



My mom used to get these little brown spiders that roll up into balls? They came from the trees and we'd go to get in her car after a day and there would be webs everywhere! One dropped on her face while we were pulling out a parking lot once and when she went to hit it off it curled into a ball like a rolypoly and was rolling all over the ground, weirdest thing ever!


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I clicked for both yes and only if they're near me because it depends on the spider. Like I love jumping spiders but if they jump on me they will do me a frighten. I could care less about daddy long legs, I will pick them up and move them if they're in inconvenient places. If there's a huge spider somewhere a huge spider should not be I usually get my boyfriend to transport it, and if he's not near the spider will sadly get killed because those are the two options. Also I have shadow spiders around me almost all of the time so they've desensitized me a bit...



im praying to god that i never see a banana spider or tarantula.
all of kroger will hear me scream from across the store and run from the cooler tripping over my apron ahhhh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

As long as they're not near me, I don't mind. I live in the basement so naturally there's going to be some.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> im praying to god that i never see a banana spider or tarantula.
> all of kroger will hear me scream from across the store and run from the cooler tripping over my apron ahhhh



_A beautiful bunch, of ripe banana!
Hide the deadly, black tarantula!
(Daylight come and me wanna go home.)_

I hope you don't run into any, but usually they're all knocked off in the processing anyways while they're being separated from the larger bunches. (And while they throw away like a majority of perfectly good bananas because they don't meet standards...)


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> _A beautiful bunch, of ripe banana!
> Hide the deadly, black tarantula!
> (Daylight come and me wanna go home.)_
> 
> I hope you don't run into any, but usually they're all knocked off in the processing anyways while they're being separated from the larger bunches. (And while they throw away like a majority of perfectly good bananas because they don't meet standards...)



In the new store just built they already seen one, but it was dead at the bottom of the box. And one live tarantula.... omggggg i guess it just crawled out of the box of fruit. so scary...


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, but that doesn't mean I kill them. I don't believe in killing things out of the unnecessary basis of fear.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jun 19, 2017)

As long as they're not touching me, I'm fine with them.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)

The small/fast moving ones scare me a bit, but the huge ones like tarantulas I adore. in fact I have 2 ant mimic spiders captive as of now, a male and a female. theyre the small and fast kind so of course I was too scared to capture them myself, so I made a friend do it for me!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm iffy with spiders. I think they're helpful and their webs are pretty, but i can't tell the difference between most spiders, so I don't know which are poisonous and which aren't. If I know it won't bite me, then I won't have a problem with it for the most part. I just can't stand the legs!


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 19, 2017)

If they're tiny and just sit in the corners of walls, idc. If they're on the move though I will be screaming.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not scared, besides of Hobo and Black Widow, which are relatively easily identifiable and the only spiders to worry about realistically where I am at in Oregon.


----------



## Relly (Jun 19, 2017)

I like spiders, I always rescue them from people who are scared of them because I don't like them getting killed. I remember once someone was going to kill a spider and I blocked them and asked them to run and get me a cup and paper and they refused so I just picked up the spider in my bare hands and took it outside. There was no way I was leaving it long enough to go get a cup and paper he'd have been a goner


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

I grab them and throw them out the window so they can enjoy the nice fresh air and nature. Luckily it doesn't hurt them because they float because of their low weight.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

Relly said:


> I like spiders, I always rescue them from people who are scared of them because I don't like them getting killed. I remember once someone was going to kill a spider and I blocked them and asked them to run and get me a cup and paper and they refused so I just picked up the spider in my bare hands and took it outside. There was no way I was leaving it long enough to go get a cup and paper he'd have been a goner



My dads friend is a vegan and he refuses to kill insects. He captured a wasp/hornet(don't remember which one) with a cup and paper and let it go outside so my dad wouldn't spray it.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 19, 2017)

I like spiders. I think some are quite cute. There are no dangerous spiders where I live so I don't have to worry about that too much... When I lived in Korea during my high school years I would sneak my bf at the time into my room through the window. One day he just stopped coming by but didn't tell me why. Later he told me that there was a HUGE banana spider that spun a web between two trees right next to my window and he was scared of it lol. I named the spider after him from then on.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I like spiders. I think some are quite cute. There are no dangerous spiders where I live so I don't have to worry about that too much... When I lived in Korea during my high school years I would sneak my bf at the time into my room through the window. One day he just stopped coming by but didn't tell me why. Later he told me that there was a HUGE banana spider that spun a web between two trees right next to my window and he was scared of it lol. I named the spider after him from then on.



That's so scary I wouldn't have came back either! I'm afraid of seeing a banana spider at work... Haha


----------



## Relly (Jun 19, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> My dads friend is a vegan and he refuses to kill insects. He captured a wasp/hornet(don't remember which one) with a cup and paper and let it go outside so my dad wouldn't spray it.



That's exactly what I'm like lol


----------



## Weiland (Jun 19, 2017)

I prefer snakes over spiders. Non-toxic snakes, though. The Incredibly Deadly Viper from ASOUE would appease me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

I hate spiders with a passion, I don't know why but they've always freaked me out a lot


----------



## namiieco (Jun 19, 2017)

If they're not near me it does make me slightly nervous but not scared. I'm mostly scared of the fast/jumping ones.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not afraid of small ones (like only a couple centimetres big) if they're near me. I used to hate them around me no matter the size and couldnt be in the same room as them, but not so much now. But if I ever saw a big one I think I'd run the heck out of there. Luckily we don't have big spiders here. I also don't like them because I'm allergic to spider bites. It also depends how anxious I'm feeling on that day haha. Overall I'm kinda neutral.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 19, 2017)

I love spiders and I love handling them. Except for the poisonous ones. Luckily we don't have many of the here in Sweden. One of the more poisonous ones are the European Garden Spider (It's called Korsspindel here) and it's bite is comparable to a wasp sting (or so they say) so I'm careful when removing them.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm usually fine with small spiders in general but I'm horribly terrified of the larger ones. Large spiders aren't common here, I think. I've only seen two big spiders so far (one was fuzzy and the other wasn't ;v; ) in my house. I freaked out when I saw them so hopefully, I won't see any more of them in the future.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 19, 2017)

Not really. I think they are kinda cute. One of them managed to hang their web on my arm while I was looking on my phone during break at work.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2017)

Yee, absolutely yes. I despise the things and always want them dead if they're in my house.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 19, 2017)

I used to pretty scared... Like I would cry if I saw one. 

Then I met my boyfriend and he showed me I don't need to be scared... He would save me from huntsmans and wolfies. Currently he has one tarantula, one trap door abs one funnel web. I won a FB comp and I'm getting my own trap door! 
My boyfriend also has scorpions and centipedes, while I have snails (one laid eggs the other day!!!!)


----------



## Aniko (Jun 19, 2017)

I find them cute but don't like having them crawling on me ...I got bitten by spiders a few times and got a nasty allergic reaction.  I don't kill them, just send them back outside.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 19, 2017)

As long as they aren't anywhere near me, I'm fine with them. Otherwise... I'm not the biggest fan of them. I'm scared they will bite me.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 19, 2017)

Not unless they bite.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 19, 2017)

If they're not near me, they are allowed to live. 

I'm too scared to even kill them tbh


----------



## yukikotobuki (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm generally fine around smaller spiders. Jumping spiders frequently inhabit my room and I don't mind at all. I try not to be afraid around bigger spiders, but since it's been drilled into my head ever since I was little that spiders are scary and will hurt you, it's really difficult to get over, even if it's just a house spider.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 19, 2017)

No
I love them


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 20, 2017)

Licorice said:


> Jumping spiders and crab spiders are adorable. Also the black velvet spider.  I like letting jumpers crawl on me, they're pretty friendly.



Yes, they're so sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pyoopi said:


> As long as it's not those camel spiders; spiders are my friends. I really, really like tarantulas. They do make me nervous because of their defense mechanism (they shoot off stinging butt hairs).
> 
> Of course venomous spiders are spooky. I don't wanna be killed by those.



Ah! We have those too and they're so gross! They chase you! And they hiss! If you are in any way afraid of spiders, don't look them up.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 20, 2017)

Honestly who isn't. I hate them, even when they're far away. If they're small ones, I don't really bother since it's easy to just stomp on them, but the huge ones.. ugh.


----------



## Crash (Jun 20, 2017)

i really hate spiders. i won't go out of my way to kill them when they're outside, but if they're in my house, they're getting squished.


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2017)

Terrified. Lost track of the amount of times the other staff have mocked me screaming over seeing spiders while on Skype.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 20, 2017)

Depends on the spider. At the camp I used to work at there would be "dock spiders" which I'm pretty sure are also known as fishing spiders, but they were probably size of my hand. It'd be pretty often you'd see 100s of hatchlings crawling around the docks when people were trying to get on canoes and kayaks. Those things are disgusting, and I think they're the biggest spiders in Canada.


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

yes they're disgusting


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 21, 2017)

Honestly no, I use to be until I got to see one up close and fell in love with their beady little eyes.  I prefer jumping spiders though since some eat brown recluses.  Plus spiders are sweet and just want to live and not attack you.  Unlike some other bugs that are jerks.  So nah, but I can see why some do hate them.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2017)

No, I actually love spiders for some odd reason. However, there are sometimes annoying.


----------



## jacjac (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't care much for spiders. I'm from Australia so they're pretty common. I'm not scared of them, I just really dislike when the fat hairy ones scare me in the shower hahah!


----------



## NightGale100 (Jun 21, 2017)

If you aren't scared of spiders, look up a goliath spider and then say you aren't scared


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 21, 2017)

They freak me out so much! Where I live we only get small spiders that aren't poisonous or harmful in any way but they're still terrifying. I don't know how people can ever deal with tarantulas. That being said, some spiders are in fact cute (as long as they are a long distance away from me and there's a good few millimetres of glass between us XD).


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 21, 2017)

NightGale100 said:


> If you aren't scared of spiders, look up a goliath spider and then say you aren't scared



The only thing that worries me is that its flicking hair defense mechanism probably can reach your eyes. Other than that, I think it's beautiful as long as doesn't do the leg shimmy of hair flicking.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah I hate them. Small ones I'm fine with, but when the autumn hits here we get massive house spiders and I can easily lose sleep over just one of them. When I was in Canada a few years ago I stayed at a lakeside cottage for a couple weekends, and I was perfectly happy being on the dock there until my ex's brother found what they call a "dock spider" near the water, and it was quite literally the size of a large mouse. Never went near there again, my skin crawls just thinking about it and remembering that I wore no shoes around there.


----------



## dumplen (Jun 21, 2017)

I really, really like tarantulas. I had a Chilean Rose Hair for several years. They're precious lil things.... but any type of spider with those long, really thin legs really give me the creeps. If it isn't furry I just can't mess w/it.. I don't know why. :\


----------



## tifachu (Jun 21, 2017)

i like really tiny spiders (i like all tiny bugs) and will let them crawl on my arm or something, tarantulas are also cute, but medium-sized ones scare me


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not afraid of spiders but I don't like it when they touch me because their legs on my skin give me this creepy crawly feeling and it wigs me out haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2017)

no but theyre gross so i'd rather stay away


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Jun 21, 2017)

Depends how big it is. If it is like this then nope!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNHK565cVe8


----------



## Byngo (Jun 21, 2017)

nah

we get some big house spiders occasionally but they don't bother me, actually I like them cuz they take care of other pests


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 21, 2017)

Kinda?
Like if it was a legit huge tarantula I'd be shaking but I'd still kill it.

I'm the bug killer at my house. There's a spider get it. XD


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

If they're not poisonous, I find them quite fascinating. The only spider that has startled me was a giant spider that crawled quickly across my desk. This happened back in freshman year, so imagine everyone's reaction when I push the chair back instinctively and yell a few words that shouldn't have been said in a room of fourteen-year-olds.


----------



## cas cas (Jun 21, 2017)

Is this really even a question, I HATE spiders (and afraid) they really freak me out. 
here is one lovely memory of spiders:
One time I saw some weir brown thing on my carpet, I thought that it was just some random piece of fuzz on the ground from some stuffed animal. So of course I picked it up, if I didn't it would have drove me crazy, but then when I picked it up it felt sort of "wet." Then I looked closer at it, AND IT WAS A ****ING SPIDER!!! Then I threw it in the trash can cause it was right next to me and I ran out screaming my head off, and when I finally made my way to a sink to wash my hands, my hands were shaking. I think I was actually more startled than frightened but I'm still afraid of spiders...


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 22, 2017)

I mean, I'm kinda scared, it really depends on the situation at hand


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 23, 2017)

I wish my sister weren't afraid of them, I always have to kill them even if they are so helpful for me. I love them.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 23, 2017)

cas cas said:


> Is this really even a question, I HATE spiders (and afraid) they really freak me out.
> here is one lovely memory of spiders:
> One time I saw some weir brown thing on my carpet, I thought that it was just some random piece of fuzz on the ground from some stuffed animal. So of course I picked it up, if I didn't it would have drove me crazy, but then when I picked it up it felt sort of "wet." Then I looked closer at it, AND IT WAS A ****ING SPIDER!!! Then I threw it in the trash can cause it was right next to me and I ran out screaming my head off, and when I finally made my way to a sink to wash my hands, my hands were shaking. I think I was actually more startled than frightened but I'm still afraid of spiders...



Spiders have an uncanny ability to disguise themselves as dirt. I noticed big clumps of 'dirt' on the ceiling. Got a feather duster, poked them and I honestly can't make this up, *thousands* of little spiders just rained down.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 23, 2017)

My father is afraid of them, i'm not.I'm afraid of bees, wasps, and hornets.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 24, 2017)

i dont like little ones but if they're not poisonous and they're not to wiggly I try to take them outside. I've always wanted a pet tarantula though!
but nah im not scared lmao


----------



## Diamee (Aug 2, 2017)

I have Arachnophobia - End of story.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 3, 2017)

I find spiders in general rather fascinating...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

I picked all three, since it depends xD


----------



## piichinu (Aug 3, 2017)

na, im always waking up at night w/ a spider crawling up my arm, i jus toss it off to the side addn i never know where it ends up but i dont really care either


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

ikeafanboy said:


> The question should be: who isn't scared of spiders



I'm not lmao


I find spiders in my house all the time, and they don't bother me. My mom is like a huge arachnophobe and I think it's kinda funny. 

_I'm actually sharing my room with a spider right now, believe it or not._ I don't bother him, he doesn't bother me. We just mind our own business. I let him live here, and in exchange he eats all them stupid lil flies that irritate me on a daily basis. I believe that is called mutualism, which in biology is a good thing.

Anyways, yeah. I don't mind spiders at all. They spook me a bit when I'm not expecting them, but other than that idrc.


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope, I love me some spiders! Probably would be a different case in Australia, what with the ratio of poisonous: non-poisonous spiders there. I mean if someone told me the spider in front of me was poisonous I'd probably be a little freaked


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, those small creepers with long legs scare the hell out of me  Same with daddy longlegs.

I don't mind large pet ones though


----------



## GhulehGirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Nah spiders don't bother me. I find them facinated and rather cute to be honest. It's a dream of mine to hold a real live trantula. That would be amazing!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 4, 2017)

If there is a small spider in my room, I ask my dad to chuck it outside. Once, when I went to the loo (I sat down) and I looked on the wall, and there was a fat spider. I literally screamed and my parents didn't come to the rescue  To this day, I look in the corners of every room to see if there is any living life form. (spiders, moths etc)


----------



## pft7 (Aug 7, 2017)

No, spiders don't really bother me although I've had a few odd run-ins with them recently. I was painting the wall above the skirting board and pipe under the radiator and a large spindly one came down inches from my face, (obviously tonnes of cobwebs behind a radiator, that never gets cleaned,) and I banged my head when it surprised me. I think it was the day before that I went to the fridge to get some cheese for lunch and there was a spider sitting in the cheese packet. Someone must have left the fridge door open, it doesn't stick perfectly unless you actively try and shut it. There's one in the corner of the bathroom right now but it just sits there while you go to the loo so we're leaving it for now. Not bothering us.


----------



## Shayden (Aug 7, 2017)

spiders are the devil in disguise, ok
they taunt me i swear
gotta scream at someone else until they get rid of it
//shudders


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 7, 2017)

I like saw a spider in the corner of my bathroom this morning and literally did not want to get ready in the bathroom. Just grabbed my stuff and hiked it on out of there LOL. 

Once saw a spider in the corner of my eye while I was browsing on my phone before bed and I kid you not, I slept on the floor. Spiders have taken my sense of safety... on my own bed :c


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not lmao
> 
> 
> I find spiders in my house all the time, and they don't bother me. My mom is like a huge arachnophobe and I think it's kinda funny.
> ...



Yeah if I see a spider just chillin and I dont go by that spot in my house often I let him stay there.


----------



## hamster (Aug 8, 2017)

one was on my leg an hour ago and i screamed, but i don't really care about them as long as they're not near me


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

if they're outdoors, I don't mind them too much. if they're in my house, they gotta die >:,,,)
oh and super big spiders like tarantulas don't bother me too much - the small fat ones are the one that freak me out rip


----------



## Soraru (Aug 8, 2017)

they can be far from me and i wont mind.
they can be as small as a speck of dust and it wont be  problem.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 8, 2017)

*Yes*. very much yes. I'm not as bad as I used to be, but I still hate them and don't want them near me.


----------



## piske (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not scared of them, nor do they super gross me out, but I don't want them like crawling all up in my business either lol. I like them because they eat pests like mosquitoes!


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 8, 2017)

If they're outside, then no, but if they're in my house ew yes, because I'd be afraid of them getting in my food or something.


----------



## Catto (Aug 8, 2017)

I actually like them lots <3... I used to be really afraid of them but my sibling loves them and got himself a huge pet tarantula, we named him dust. I just got used to see dust around, so now I'm really cool with them. 

We have a strong no-spider-killing mentality at home. So if we find one we just throw them outside. The only spiders we allow ourselves to kill are corner spiders, sice they can and will absolutelly kill you.


----------



## Flare (Aug 9, 2017)

Not really. Usually when I see a Spider at my home I let them stay there until they leave or natural occurrences happens. 
However if it's huge and is one of those non small ones, I can get rather unsure of them ao I usually see how they look and look up online what they are and if they're non poisonous I let them stay too but if they are poisonous I have to  kill it.


----------



## Catto (Aug 9, 2017)

Flare said:


> Not really. Usually when I see a Spider at my home I let them stay there until they leave or natural occurrences happens.
> However if it's huge and is one of those non small ones, I can get rather unsure of them ao I usually see how they look and look up online what they are and if they're non poisonous I let them stay too but if they are poisonous I have to  kill it.



Do you have many kinds of poisonous spiders where you live??


----------



## Flare (Aug 9, 2017)

Catto said:


> Do you have many kinds of poisonous spiders where you live??



Not really, but sometimes more than 1 appears where I live.


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 9, 2017)

I _absolutely_ hate spiders. I have the _worst _luck with them. I've found them crawling on me when I'm trying to sleep and that freaks me out_ so bad_ that my skin continues to crawl with the feeling of them. At that point I move to the couch instead of my bed.
Recently I found out about spraying the baseboards of my room with Raid or other brands. Spray it, let it dry while you're in another room, and you'll be protected from bugs for at least a month. It wore off a few days ago and I *found a spider in my dogs water bowl*._(It was one of the most terrifying things I've experienced. My mouth went dry and my stomach got that hollow feeling.) _I'm so glad she didn't drink it. We have brown recluses in my area, but luckily enough it was some other basic spider.


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 9, 2017)

CinnamonKiss said:


> I _absolutely_ hate spiders. I have the _worst _luck with them. I've found them crawling on me when I'm trying to sleep and that freaks me out_ so bad_ that my skin continues to crawl with the feeling of them. At that point I move to the couch instead of my bed.
> Recently I found out about spraying the baseboards of my room with Raid or other brands. Spray it, let it dry while you're in another room, and you'll be protected from bugs for at least a month. It wore off a few days ago and I *found a spider in my dogs water bowl*._(It was one of the most terrifying things I've experienced. My mouth went dry and my stomach got that hollow feeling.) _I'm so glad she didn't drink it. We have brown recluses in my area, but luckily enough it was some other basic spider.



we live in ohio and my boyfriends friends basement has multiple brown recluses inside of it--- i guess in that environment they can survive? rare though


----------



## Envy (Aug 9, 2017)

To an extent, yes. But I think I'm more squeamish around moths and cicadas. Don't ask me why, I don't understand either.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm afraid of all bugs. I never used to be, but then I heard about this African bug that crawls inside your ear, chews through your eardrum, and then lays its eggs inside your brain


----------



## Zireael (Aug 9, 2017)

The small ones generally don't bother me, but in the autumn here starting around September, we get an influx of larger house spiders for a few weeks and I can't stand them. They're pretty big, and they just love to skitter across my wall at night. I can't sleep if there's one in my room, they definitely disturb me to the point where I can't relax until I know it's dead. Not looking forward to that again this year.


----------



## behonourable (Aug 9, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> I'm afraid of all bugs. I never used to be, but then I heard about this African bug that crawls inside your ear, chews through your eardrum, and then lays its eggs inside your brain &#55357;&#56886;



I mean sure I'd be scared of that one but if it could survive the journey to Scotland and then the Scottish climate it probably deserves my brain more than I do

Basically I'm not scared of spiders, but that changes if I'm in a country where the spiders can actually hurt/kill me


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 9, 2017)

ehh i guess i'm kinda mixed on them. i think some spiders look pretty cool and it's nice that they eat other bugs and all but i don't wanna find any near me/in my house. not sure if i would say i'm afraid of them, but they do freak me out a little when i find them running around in my room. i always have to like talk to myself and be like "alright, just smash it, it'll be dead, and you'll be good to go"


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2017)

Ever since i played Kirby: Triple Deluxe I've felt less scared of spiders... but not completely unafraid.


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 9, 2017)

big ones scare me, small ones are chill c:


----------



## Kautalya (Aug 10, 2017)

I actually dont rlly care about them


but cockroaches rlly scare me;;; esp when they surprise you out of no where and fly sdhsaj


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2017)

spiders are magnificent creatures, they are better than humans
and that's why most people fear them.


----------



## ashlif (Aug 10, 2017)

I get very scared of them when I see them. I know they're very cool creatures and I'm interested in some, but I just can't make myself not scared. In addition to banana spiders which I learned about last year, I now make sure there isn't any kind of web on the banana whenever I go grocery shopping. >~<


----------



## Polymorphous Rex (Aug 10, 2017)

My balcony has basically been colonized by spiders. They come out in the evening. I watched a bird eat a very fat one.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm terrified of all spiders.


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

I love all animals, but they give me the creeps.  But I know they have a reason, they're helpful to the bug population.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

I lived on an island that was covered in huge wolf spiders all the time so I've built up a tolerance to the point that I can pick up small spiders and not be frightened, but larger spiders will still make me uncomfy and I can't look at pictures of spiders online unless they are a reeeeally cute spider (I LOOOOVE photos of jumping spiders with the big eyes and I'm also a fan of Ogre-faced Spiders, although I'm apparently the only one that finds Ogre-faced Spiders cute haha)

I'd kinda like to try to work on the anxiety I have around spiders cuz a tarantula as a pet would be rad, but as it is I'm still too nervous.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 2, 2017)

Spiders deserve nothing better than the deepest depths of Hell.
As long as someone else puts them there because I wouldn't touch those evil creatures with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 2, 2017)

Noo I love spiders! I am not afraid of any animal on planet earth. I am a huge animal lover! Almost every year we have huge orb weavers around our trailer. This year we actually had one of the biggest we've seen throughout the years. He set a web RIGHT in front of the door we had to dodge the web when we walked in. In the daytime being nocturnal he slept in the corner of the door. I was so nervous he would move, and we'd squash him while closing the door. Sadly a few days ago my fear came true I went to check on him and give him a little grasshopper to eat, my mom told me he moved. When she closed the door he was squashed, and all his insides were spread out on the door. I was absolutely horrified. R.I.P little buddy! <3 You're a trooper if you read all this! xP


----------



## fenris (Sep 2, 2017)

I used to be scared of spiders, but I kind of conditioned myself out of it by spending a lot of time reading about them, looking at pictures, and handling the jumping spiders that lived outside my dorm.

I went from freaking out every time I saw a spider to being the person who catches them and puts them outside.  The only time they bother me now is if one touches me unexpectedly, but that honestly applies to everything.


----------



## ellarella (Sep 2, 2017)

i'd probably be scared ****less if i came across a huge spider, but the itsy bitsy ones i usually come across aren't scary at all


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2017)

yes, I dislike spiders


----------



## amarie. (Sep 2, 2017)

omg YES! they are in my top 3 fears  i would have quit that job on the spot. best of luck to you!!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Sep 2, 2017)

It depends.

I dont mind the little spiders, they can stay and i ignore them. 
Anything bigger then a house spider and those spider with the tiny bodies and super legs are just a no from me!!


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 2, 2017)

I have arachnophobia so they naturally scare me, but I respect them as a creature. Most of them are helpful and kill the annoying bugs like flies & mosquitos.

It also depends on the spider. My mom had a pet tarantula once and it was the cutest thing ever. She was really fuzzy and she had cute pink markings on her. I was only like 10 but I wanted to keep holding her because she was so soft and gentle and in no way scary at all.

Spiders like daddy long-legs and brown recluses tho? No thanks.. a few months ago I was sitting at my computer and there was a spider on my bare thigh. I freaked out and it went on my bed. When I got a closer look at it, I saw that it was a brown recluse, no mistake. It looked exactly like the photos... those bites are so nasty. I can't believe it didn't bite me because I freaked tf out. ;_;


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 2, 2017)

Lozzybear said:


> Spiders like daddy long-legs and brown recluses tho? No thanks.. a few months ago I was sitting at my computer and there was a spider on my bare thigh. I freaked out and it went on my bed. When I got a closer look at it, I saw that it was a brown recluse, no mistake. It looked exactly like the photos... those bites are so nasty. I can't believe it didn't bite me because I freaked tf out. ;_;



Daddy long-legs aren't spiders, technically, but they certainly look like them. They're big enough to be kinda scary. But oh man, a brown recluse! I would be petrified, those bites can be very, VERY painful and fatal. (PS I love your Genesis sig and avatar <3)

Generally I like spiders! I don't let anyone in my house kill them, I scoop them up and take them outside. My sister laughs at me 'cause I talk to them in the same baby-talk kind of way that I do to my cat (calling them sweethearts, etc.)


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 2, 2017)

Nightstar said:


> Daddy long-legs aren't spiders, technically, but they certainly look like them. They're big enough to be kinda scary. But oh man, a brown recluse! I would be petrified, those bites can be very, VERY painful and fatal. (PS I love your Genesis sig and avatar <3)
> 
> Generally I like spiders! I don't let anyone in my house kill them, I scoop them up and take them outside. My sister laughs at me 'cause I talk to them in the same baby-talk kind of way that I do to my cat (calling them sweethearts, etc.)


Oh really? I didn't know that! I've only seen one daddy long leg in my life, so I don't know too much about em. That's pretty interesting!

Any spider with skinny long legs just look gross to me.. I like the little fuzzy ones the best.
And unfortunately, brown recluses are pretty common here ;O; I've seen quite a few over the years, to the point where I'm surprised I haven't been bitten yet. Which is an unsettling thought..

(Thank you so much! I love Genesis, it's nice to see another fan<3)


----------



## Cailey (Sep 2, 2017)

They terrify me but I also think they're kinda cute. 

If I see one I just kinda let it be but I go to another room or something and act like it's not still in my house lol.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2017)

I cannot function when a spider is near me. A particularly large one was near me recently and I screamed bloody murder


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 3, 2017)

The stupid fricken tarantula in Animal Crossing made me slightly scared.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 8, 2017)

I used to be but now I just don't care at all


----------



## Arckaniel (Sep 8, 2017)

Heck YEAH!
I can't understand how someone is not afraid of those things tbh like what's not to be scared about? Ahhhhh I FRIGGIN hate them! I'm lucky we don't have any tarantulas here *shivers* if I ever see those in real life I'll probably die, kidding but I'll definitely cry and run like a baby > A<'


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm cool with spiders, except for New Leaf's tarantulas, I can't take those jump scares!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 8, 2017)

i think they are very cute but at the same time when its in my house i dont want it near me lol


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not afraid of them to the point that I'll cower away from them. Okay maybe i'll cower away from them a bit, but I wouldn't call it a phobia to the point I'd faint or something. I understand some people find spiders really beautiful looking, but I personally disagree. I find them really ugly and unpleasant to look at, especially huge ones. But I prefer not to kill them, if I happen to have one in my house I usually just try and give them an opportunity to leave, as I do with flies.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

My neighbor actually asked me to get rid of a spider for them xD


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

Nope, I actually love spiders and currently have 3 small house spiders in my bedroom at the moment.
I love watching them and hate not having one in my room. The only spider I hate is the tarantula in acnl, it comes out of nowhere and attacks for no reason!


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 18, 2017)

I live in Australia so all the deadly spiders be roaming in my backyard. I can't see the beauty in them, I get scared of anything that has more than four legs and moves really quickly. I've seen so many videos of people smacking dead spiders and having their babies pour out from the dead mother... //shudder, no thanks.

I can't stand daddy long legs either, nope nope nope.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't like them at all, they creep me out and I hate when they're in my room, which is often 
Strangely enough I'm okay with tarantulas..I've always called them eight-legged hamsters lmao


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Sep 19, 2017)

I actually really like spiders. I've held tarantulas on multiple occasions (yes, voluntarily). I think they're very interesting. Also I live in Canada, so pretty much all "spooky" spiders are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 19, 2017)

*whines* whyyy did I think it was a good idea to read through this before bed?

To answer the question: YES *yelp*


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Depends. is it small? No. Is it a tarantula? Yes.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm not really afraid of arachnids, although it also depends on what kind they may be (are they poisonous or life-threatening?) and in what situation I may encounter them. For example, just simply seeing some spiders hanging outside the house doesn't frighten me or anything, but one could definitely startle me if out of nowhere I saw it crawling up on my clothes or if I found it in my blankets while lying down in bed.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 3, 2021)

Goyoku said:


> I live in Australia so all the deadly spiders be roaming in my backyard. I can't see the beauty in them, I get scared of anything that has more than four legs and moves really quickly. I've seen so many videos of people smacking dead spiders and having their babies pour out from the dead mother... //shudder, no thanks.
> 
> I can't stand daddy long legs either, nope nope nope.


I'm deathly afraid of spiders, but daddy long legs don't seem to bother me (unless they get too close), there is one that likes to rest in the corner of my room on the roof and I just let it because it eats the other scary spiders and I don't have to deal with them.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

YES, WHY ARE THEY SO WEIRD AND DEADLY?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a massive fear of spiders, I'm so scared of them coming anywhere near me even though most of the ones in the UK are mostly small and non threatening but I still find them unnerving - if I see one in the house someone else has to move it outside, even if it means waking someone up in the middle of the night to move one.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

I wasn't when I was really little—my dad loves the creepy little things, and he tried to instill that in me, but it didn't work out after I got bit a couple times.  Now I really can't stand them; they look creepy, they move creepily, their eyes (of which they have too many) are cold... eurgh.  If they're really really small, like, too small to bite a human, I can deal with them, but any bigger than that is a nope from me.
I can make a _minor_ exception for the tiny jumping spiders with the big eyes.  They can be kind of cute, but I still prefer them to be in macro photography, far away from me.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 3, 2021)

Only when they're large, then there's clearly a huge chance that you'll catch me screeching


----------



## Imbri (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm not really afraid of them, but we have a tacit understanding that they stay outside, they live. They come inside, I may go "Garfield" on them. Or if it's a daddy longlegs, my cat Maggie may chomp them.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i'm not too bothered about spiders
my mum gets rid of them quicker than i notice them anyway, plus they look cool


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, but I hate all insects/bugs.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 3, 2021)

I love spiders! They are one of my favorite animals and I will pick them up and hold them all the time. I don't mind sharing my home with them either as long as they aren't of the venomous variety, but I've only seen a black widow once in my whole life and it was outside so I'm never too worried.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Mar 3, 2021)

They don't really bother me if they aren't huge or near me. When we were kids I was the designated spider catcher since my younger sister was afraid of them and I think that forced me to overcome my fear of them.


----------



## Velo (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello 47% of people who voted in this poll!! I'm with you!! I've always been scared of spiders, ever since I was a kid. I know quite a few people who were aracnaphobes as kids, but got over it in adulthood - but that ain't me!
When I was a kid, I used to have nightmares of giant spiders coming after me and catching me in their webs and eating me and all that jazz. Like every freaking night.

As an adult, my heart still drops and I get panic-y when they are around and I can't escape them. I have screamed because of spiders before, as an adult, as embarrassing as that is.
They do show up in my nightmares sometimes but not nearly as often.

The one good thing about getting older is that my eyesight has gotten worse. I am developing nearsightedness, so things that are far away are not super clear anymore. I don't wear glasses unless I'm driving because it's just not that bad / important. BUT at home, etc when I see a spider it's more like a blur nowadays lmao. Unless they are super close but if that's the case then things are about to be bad. The spider blurs still scare me but depending on how far away they are, not so bad. 
Also, my phone keeps suggesting the spider emoji which is NOT COOL.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 3, 2021)

I am really afraid of spiders. I have this weird habit of usually vacuuming it to kill it, don't know if that actually does the job, I know I just can't bear to touch one. I can't even look at pictures of spiders honestly, they scare me that much. However, tarantulas don't really bother me that much but I don't think I've ever seen one in real life.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m more disgusted than scared.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2021)

A little jumpy, but I really want to hold a mexican red knee or a chilean rose tarantula.

I reckon they'd be like kittens.


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2021)

yeah. i get told “they’re more scared of you than you are of them” a lot but i mean,, one of us has 8 legs and it’s not me. they’re creepy as hell lmao.


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 4, 2021)

Not really afraid of spiders, no. There are some venomous ones to worry about possibly being bitten by, but I've never encountered those. I'm cool with ordinary household spiders, they can hang out in the dark corners doing their thing and maybe eating pests if there are any. 

That said, I don't want them to touch me. I don't want to feel any sort of arthropods or insects in general. Not really a fear, it's not scary to me, it's just sort of like "Nope, don't like it." A friend of mine raises mantises as pets and he lets them walk on his hand, sit on his shoulder, etc. sometimes and I don't know that I could do that, though maybe I should try sometime to try to get over it. 

Regardless, I'll typically opt to capture rather than kill any spiders and bugs that might get too into my space. Aside from pests like flies or ants, those sorts of things die on sight.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm afraid of them and wish I wasn't so I could let them live in my room to kill other bugs or just catch and release them. 
But all kind of tiny animals / bugs terrify me and I just want to be sure they won't come back near me when I'm not looking


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 4, 2021)

I used to be afraid of spiders, but now I'm not afraid of them. I've tried picking them up with my hands and they're not scary anymore. I kinda like them.


----------



## Plume (Mar 4, 2021)

I fear spiders so much that even photos of them make me uncomfortable.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 4, 2021)

Not really. If they'll crawl up on me and are close to me, i'll probably run to the other side of the room. But I don't have a major panic attack, just get a bit spooked.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 4, 2021)

It would depend on the spider, but for the spiders I see around here, no, not at all. Those ones are pretty small and I can easily kill them if need be. But if I encountered a tarantula, or any sort of spider that exists in Australia, then I'd just immediately turn around, walk away and not look back.


----------



## Uffe (Mar 4, 2021)

It depends on the spider. If I see a black widow, I'm not going to mess with it. If I were to ever see a T. Blondi aka Goliath Bird Eater, then no, thanks. I think holding a tarantula made me less afraid of spiders, though. I used to have nightmares about spiders and tarantulas at random. Haven't had any since.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 6, 2021)

I am. And afraid of a lot of animals, as worms, centipedes... I hate them. 
Fortunately I don't live in a country where they are huge, but I'm stille scared. I shout everytime I see one and when one of them is in my shower, sometimes I refuse to go in haha or I spend my entire time looking at it. I can't kill them. I can't kill anything.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 6, 2021)

I was when i was little! But I've been to indonesia in rural areas multiple times, one time for 3 months in a wooden hut. 

After a while you will learn to not care about scorpions, snakes, cockroaches, big ass centipedes... and giant spiders. 

Sure i wouldn't love it in my bed, but I'm definitely not scared of it anymore


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 8, 2021)

Not really. I mean if they are really close to me I don't like it. I learned with time there are far worse things than spiders. They are called centipedes...
No Thanks
Wormy things also bother me alot me, like Grub worms.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 10, 2021)

helenkeller said:


> I just started a new job, and I will be stocking fruits.
> I learned there was a banana spider (thankfully dead)
> and one tarantula that was in the fruit shipments.
> 
> ...



Nope! owned a few Tarantula's and bugs in my time including spiders, crabs, snakes. I don't own any anymore, rip, but I had a healthy collection at one point and sold and traded them. Never really got around to the breeding, but it was in my sights at one point. Too into my gaming collection now to go back into it and don't think the fiancé would be very happy either if I did lol


----------



## amemome (Mar 10, 2021)

I love spider videos and learning about arachnids. They're fascinating creatures!

But if I see one in real life... get the flamethrower.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2021)

I am scared of spiders, especially those massive ones that we have in the garage.. brrrr :s

However, when I see a small spider on the wall, I like to send a picture to my boyfriend and ask him why he's sending spiders to me again to spy on the work I'm doing in the home.  (we are renovating, so I act like the spiders are getting send by him to make quality checks :v )


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not exactly afraid of them but I still have a jerk away reaction when they're on me unexpectedly


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm just grossed out by them if they're considerably big.


----------



## oranje (Mar 16, 2021)

Sort of. I'm not afraid of most spiders (and I love jumping spiders!), but I really don't like spiders that resemble Black Widows because of the danger. Thankfully, most of those types of spiders I've encountered are Brown Widows, but they still put me on edge.


----------



## bleached (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm petrified of any kind of spider, even the tiny ones - I can't even look at pictures of them. I can't remember when my phobia started, but it's getting worse :']


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Mar 16, 2021)

Not really. I kill them and then pick them up so I can see how cool they are.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 26, 2021)

I was scared of them for years, literally panicked whenever one those little monsters were around me. However, since the pandemic, I actually defeated my fear for them... well, sort of. I still hate the bigger ones, but the small ones are not a huge deal anymore for me. I even started to save them whenever my cats attacking them or if one hangs out at the sink and is about to get flushed away. I'm surprised by myself, because it just happened from one day to another.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 26, 2021)

no I actually like them, in fact my favorite animal is the jumping spider I find them to be super adorable <3

I also really like Tarantulas and would like to get one someday preferably a a Mexican red knee Tarantula ​


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 26, 2021)

i dont like them in my home, and ill definitely shake all of my limbs if i walk through a web. but i dont think id say im afraid of them. theyre cool, and some are even a little cute.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Mar 26, 2021)

i'm not necessarily afraid of them, but i don't like em either. i'd prefer them to stay away but if i see one in a corner i'll leave it alone.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 27, 2021)

I used to be really afraid of spiders but now that I live on my own, I don't see them often. I think partly because I'm a clean freak so there aren't other types of bugs so there's nothing to attract any spiders? I do occasionally see some of those small, wispy looking spiders but I just let them be now because they can be helpful. If it's a black, thicc monstrosity, I'll feel uneasy having it in my home and I'll either kill it with lots of screaming or relocate it if I'm really feeling generous. I think there's something in our monkey brain that knows that spiders are DANGEROUS and that's why so many of us are afraid of them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't really care if I see them from a distance. If they're not hurting me, why should I hurt them? I just let the spiders do their own thing. They may be able to catch tiny bugs I didn't even know in the process. Thanks, spiders!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes, I don't like any type of bug (even "pretty" ones like butterflies), but I respect them since I know they have a purpose within their ecosystems.  I just don't like them on me or in my house lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 29, 2021)

Moved to Australia so now I have to be a bit more weary of them.

My husband has a much worse arachnophobia though. Ironically the first time he was bit by a venomous spider was when he visited me in the USA!


----------



## Coach (Mar 29, 2021)

I guess it depends. Little ones don't bother me (like money spiders), and are actually quite cute. Bigger ones are creepy and although I might be spooked, I should be able to deal with them. I actually find tarantulas and similar less scary than larger household variants with thinner legs.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 29, 2021)

there are certain spiders I hate, like huntsman and wolf spiders
I think jumping spiders are cute, and I don't mind cool-looking garden spiders, like the wasp spider


----------



## Saylor (Mar 29, 2021)

Mostly no, but I'm sure there are some that would freak me out if I ever came across them in person. I usually like seeing them when they're outside and if I see one in the hallway or something I'll let it hang out, but if I see one in my room or anywhere near the kitchen I'll bring it outside because I do fear them being by my food lol


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

It's quite funny, because I used to be terrified of them, and would squish them or try and get rid of them. Then I started leaving them alone and hoping they'd leave, and now, with some thanks to Animal Crossing of all things, I actually catch them and get rid of them. Granted, if they don't go in the cup or whatever I'm using to catch them in, or if they scuttle along, I'll freak but I'm not too bad. I actually, when I get the chance to go to a zoo again or something want to try holding a tarantula thanks to Animal Crossing :'D


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a love/hate relationship with spiders. I like the ones that are domesticated(tarantulas, etc), but I hate the invasive ones that come into your homes during the warmer months. I try to avoid squishing anything and just doing the release method outside, but as soon as one starts coming at me I go into fight or flight and 90% of the time you'll hear a high pitched feminine scream come from me and I'll usually smash it. Haha. So yeah. Love/hate.


----------

